# Any camper equivalent to Arctic Fox?



## Dapeterson (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi, my husband and I are looking at purchasing a new camper. We like the Arctic Fox because of its reviews of good insulation and quality build.

But we were wondering if there were other campers that might be as good as the arctic Fox for quality and insulation.

Thanks!


----------

